# Should I give away my birds?



## mariusandjojo (9 mo ago)

Hello! I have two budgies that I think I may need to give away. I got Marius in November of 2021 and Jojo in April last year, and sadly I don't think i can take care of them anymore. With being away most of the day, I feel horrible for not giving them the attention they need. Marius is quite aggresive. When I got him I got another bird as well, but she died in March of last year and has been agresive since. When I got my new bird Jojo, he attacked her and now they are in separate cages. Jojo is very shy, and doesn't like me after a year. I just don't think I can keep up with them anymore. Any advice? It breaks my heart, but i just feel so bad that I cant give them the attention they deserve.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums, 

To be honest, I think you've answered your own question in the post above. I can tell you want the best for them so good luck in finding them a new home. 

It's always hard to part with a pet but the feeling that you can't do enough for them with the time that you have is worse than knowing they've gone to a good home 🙂 

Best of luck with looking for potential new owners! Additionally if you'd like to see if someone on the forums lives near you, you may be able to make a second post with details such as where you live, Marius and Jojo's ages, etc. 

You're doing the right thing~ many warm wishes to you as I know this is difficult.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with StarlingWings.

Rehoming your budgies to someone who can devote the time and attention to them will be best for the birds.
You can look into finding someone on your own or consider contacting one of the bird rescue organizations in your state.
Simple type "Parrot rescue in (enter your state name)" into your computer browser,*


----------

